
Up: tool for writing Linux pipes in a terminal-based UI interactively - ingve
https://github.com/akavel/up#up---the-ultimate-plumber
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18291302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18291302).

------
detaro
show HN earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18291302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18291302)

~~~
ucosty
What's strange is this re-post has more upvotes than the original post by the
software developer.

~~~
detaro
HN is fairly random in that, since a lot fewer people upvote things from /new
than look at the front page.

It appears the mods just moved all comments over from this.

